# My Poodle is a snapper



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

She sure is cute! Looks like a little "Lou"! 

I won't be much help. I had a Jack Russell that was very fearful, especially of men. His favorite thing was a ball, so any time a man came to the door I would have him throw the ball. As Stogy got older he started associating men with his ball and would run and get the ball on his own and follow men around trying to get them to play. He still didn't want them to touch him though.

There are many very educated people on the forum. I'm sure you will get some great advice!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've had some success with my neighbour's reactve terrier using BAT (Behavior Adjustment Training) techniques Official Behavior Adjustment Training (BAT) site: humane help for aggression, frustration, and fear in dogs, horses, and other animals., although I found with her that once she was sure that I could protect her, she just wanted to be past the other dog as quickly as possible, so walking briskly past works better than sitting and waiting for the other dog to go by. I make sure that I am always between her and the other dog, that I step in to fend off any dog that comes to close, that she does not get yanked or scolded for reacting, and that she gets lots of praise and treats for getting it right! Recognising that fear is driving the behaviour is key - it means that you realise that she needs to feel protected, and that her confidence needs building, rather than believing that she is being "dominant" and needs squashing.

You may also find Patricia McConnell's Feisty Fido and Cautious Canine helpful: Dog Training & Dog Behavior Books | Patricia McConnell

If your dog snaps at people, I would think carefully about the potential dangers and law suits, particularly if a child were involved, and consider a suitable muzzle if she is ever in a situation where she may be pushed too far.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I too, recently adopted an extremely fearful dog (Sunny). He's so fearful that he's currently on Prozac to help him in transitioning between a life lived in a puppy mill for 6 years, to living for over a year in a kennel environment at a rescue, to finally ending up with us. He was a fear biter while in rescue; hence the Prozac. I don't think he'll ever be "right", but hopefully, he'll improve and become happier. He's already made good progress in the short month we've had him. This sounds like what your girl has done, at least with you.

I have no illusions that Sunny will become a happy, go lucky poodle. He had 7 years of living in fear, which would be so hard to overcome. We already know that we'll be crating him when other people come over. We don't have visitors that often, so frequent socialization opportunities aren't possible. We're just now starting to go for walks, and if people come up and want to pet him, I tell them no (and tell them why). The stress created by having to face new people may always be too much for him. We're hoping to wean him off the Prozac eventually, once he becomes comfortable with us.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Barb A, I am glad to see you posted with some more description of your concerns here. I knew people would see your post and give good advise. I agree with fjm about the resources she suggests. Georgiapeach has good rescue experience too and she is just in the transition to new home phase with her current dog Sunny. You could also think about hiring a behaviorist to give an evaluation.


----------

